# " Holy Mackerel "



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Guy's, I hope everyone is finding time to hit the water this summer. There have been quite a few nice lures posted here recently which indicates that a lot of our shop's are still crankin'. Mine is no exception. Here are a pair of Mackerel I've made for Striped Bass. These were a blast to make and they swim so nicely ,I'd love to keep them for Musky fishing. A lure for Vince is next on my list so keep an eye open for this interresting piece. Im going to make him a Shad glide bait that is so ugly, that he'll throw it in hopes of losing it!!! Here is a recipe for Mackerel.
Poplar, 6 1/2", 2.25oz, non weighted, sealed with propionate, carved gill detail's, wire through, stainless lip, belly hook mounted on a swivel, siwash hook in tail position, embossed scale detail in foil on back and plain foil on sides, D2T, HOK color's, D2T and finish with stainless hardware. REPEAT!!!

Douglas


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

WOW, outstanding baits, love that mackerel color scheme.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is truly amazing work. Those will get the salt water guys fired up!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Man...I love those...I have to try something like that with a few fresh water baits...hope you don't mind if I copy some of your ideas...not exact replicas but a few borrowed details...great looking baits!!!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Amazing depth Doug, beautiful work. pete


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome baits Doug....love the way the plain foil blends into the rest...

Rod


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow doug! I really really like those. Outstanding!


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Is that Lefty One or Two lip? 
You got this SW guy's juices flowing.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Guy's , I really like the action of this lure so I'll make a few more in a more traditional Musky flavor. Plugman, yes, I used Lefty 2 high slot for these two.

Douglas


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Outstanding Workmanship.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Absolutely some of the nicest lures i´ve seen .I just love the depth of the colors and the fading.
Keep them coming Douglas


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Amazing simply Amazing.
Thanks for sharing.
DC


----------

